# Feeling smug and in need of a gloat



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

Our central heating packed up on Valentines Day, so we had to wait to get it fixed.. The man came to fix it yesterday, and I took delivery of some flat pack furniture.

Not wanting the stuff haning round in boxes too long I started to put it together. Hubby who was in pain with his knees said I'd never be able to do it. I just had to prove him wrong.

I got three of the four storage units together and in use with no hel from him. The o ther unit (a bathroom cabinet with a mirror on it) I will do Saturday and he can attach it to the bathroom was for me. 

So now I'm feeling dead pleased with myself for getting the stuff together without his help...


----------



## carolyn (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done Caroline. We don't always need the men do we!
________
MARIJUANA HEMP


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

I still down like the power tools so I'm always gonna need some one who can use the elctric drill, but that's not a problem these days because lots of women can and do use them!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2009)

I see that Caroline is gloating, 
And that she is feeling smug,
Because she built some flat pack units,
I think that deserves a hug!

So, when her hubby rolls his eyeballs
And says she'll never work it out,
The evidence is there before him,
For shame that he could ever doubt!

Well done Caroline!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I see that Caroline is gloating,
> And that she is feeling smug,
> Because she built some flat pack units,
> I think that deserves a hug!
> ...



Thanks Northener, I've never had a poem written for me before, so now not only am I gloating, I'm smilling all over too.


----------

